# Harmony Electronics HM10 Charger



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ABI Award Superstar 1986 Twin Axle.

A friend of mine has just bought one of these vans and is currently bringing it up to scratch (and very nice it is too! )

The charger unit inside is a Harmony Eleconics HM10 but unfortunately, Gary doesn't have any paperwork explaining it's functions.
We've sussed most of it but there is one switch (12v) which we dont know what it does and doesn't seem to hav any effect on the 12v system.
There are 5 black 12v switches in a line which go........................

hot water / taps / ? / interior lights / awning light

we need to know what ? does.

I've trawled the net using various permutations of Harmony Electronics Converter Charger Controle Unit HM10 and even used the telephone number 01482 882888 but have drawn a complete blank.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps it doesn't do anything.
Is it a standard unit on which they have only needed to use 4 of the 5 switches available.


----------



## 111951 (May 6, 2008)

*Harmony HM10*

Hi.
Did your friend find out about hi HM10.?
I've still got the owner's manual for that charger which shows circuit diags and all the switches.
PM me if you still want it and I'll copy it and send it via email.

Cheers


----------



## 113246 (Jun 12, 2008)

Please can you send me the manual for the HM10 please

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## 115179 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Harmony HM10*



pauldeblind said:


> Hi.
> Did your friend find out about hi HM10.?
> I've still got the owner's manual for that charger which shows circuit diags and all the switches.
> PM me if you still want it and I'll copy it and send it via email.
> ...


Hi hope you don't mind I am thinking of buying a friends old control unit an ABI HM10 which from the look of it it is the same as a harmony one 
wondered if I could also have a copy of the destructions sorry instructions to facilitate the fitting of this and if you would not mind how did you find it for reliability and ease of use
Many thanks 
Cyderman


----------



## externalbodyart (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Harmony HM10*



pauldeblind said:


> Hi.
> Did your friend find out about hi HM10.?
> I've still got the owner's manual for that charger which shows circuit diags and all the switches.
> PM me if you still want it and I'll copy it and send it via email.
> ...


 hi there im new to this, just wondering have you still got the manual to the hm10 ive looked everywhere and found your comment i know its a long shoot but if you have please could you email me the details 
many thanks iain


----------



## nate (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Paul

I was wondering if you still had the manual for the HM10 that you could send me? [email protected]

Does anyone know how to have 240v electrical items running off the leisure battery while driving? Is it the car icon switch? charge the battery up and then switch on the converter charger?

Many Thanks Nathan


----------



## samw (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone got the manual still?


----------



## kevinbk2 (Jun 19, 2015)

this runs a 12 volt wall socket which on my abi dawnstar is by the side of the seat on the panel below the front window


----------



## Pauline 7015 (Aug 12, 2015)

nate said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I was wondering if you still had the manual for the HM10 that you could send me? [email protected]
> 
> ...


hi could you please also send me the manual for HM10, as can't find one anywhere. [email protected]. Thanks in advance. it's a long shot I know


----------

